

No Charges to Be Filed Against Fake TSA Agent at SFO - diafygi
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/charges-filed-fake-tsa-agent-25010323

======
bediger4000
This smells like a whitewash. Even if there's no law against impersonating an
agent, the Feds can always always always find more things to charge someone
with. I bet if the DoJ had charged this "53 year old" (wasn't he pretty
wealthy in the initial reports?), a lot of bad stuff about checkpoints and
groping would have come out. Lots and lots of women would come forward with
stories, not about drunken fake TSA "agents", but about real TSA agents
copping feels and so forth.

------
diafygi
> Wagstaffe says it's illegal to impersonate a police officer, but not to
> impersonate a TSA agent.

Well that seems like a loophole that's begging to be exploited.

